# DVC Boardwalk vs. DVC Beach Club?



## JSparling (Sep 5, 2014)

My family of 4 is going to Disney World in October 2015. I've narrowed down where I want to stay to either the Boardwalk Villas or the Beach Club Villas. Looking for some advice on which one would be best for us.

The wife and I are in our 30's. We have 2 girls who will be 7 and 2 when we are there. The kids love the beach and swimming. It looks like the pool may be better (bigger, more activities/slides) at Beach Club. And, of course, there is the actual beach. Is the beach really a beach? Swimming and building sand castles? 

With the young kids we'll likely spend a few days just sitting around the resort. So which one is better if you're going to stay there all day?

Walking - to walk to Epcot which is closer? Looking at the map they look similar in distance. To walk from the Beach Club over to the boardwalk restaurants is it that far? Obviously the walk to the restaurants is nothing if you're at the Boardwalk Villas. Is it feasible to walk to Hollywood Studios from the Beach Club with 2 little kids? Or just Epcot? 

From looking at the map it appears that the Beach Club Villas are way back off the lake and away from the main pools and such whereas for the Boardwalk Villas they appear to be right in the action at the Boardwalk and near the main/big pool. Are there any views if you stay at the Beach Club? Does it take forever just to walk to the main pool or beach from your room? 

Any advice would be great and appreciated. I looked at the Animal Kingdom as well but figured staying in the neighborhood of the boardwalk would be fun for evening strolls and eating. But if anyone wants to tell me AKV are the best place to stay I'm happy to hear that as well!


----------



## elaine (Sep 5, 2014)

Oct is prime time and many want BWC and BCV b/c it's food/wine festival, so start an ongoing search asap.
I will let others discuss those resorts. But, I just wanted to say that AKV is my fav for resort days--so beautiful and so many activities, great splash/play/pool area for kids. We also really like the atmosphere at OKW. Love taking the boat over to DTD.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 5, 2014)

It's Food and Wine, so don't get your heart set on Beach Club or Boardwalk Villas.  

I think Disney owners were pretty sick of the lack of inventory for Epcot resorts during Food and Wine.  

Disney used to put a bunch of BW and BC weeks into RCI during Food and Wine, and Disney owners like that time of year and want the Epcot resorts.

If you need a 2 bedroom, you might get Saratoga or OKW through on OGS.

Why not stay at the Hilton?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 5, 2014)

Take the boats to Hollywood Studios - free and they pickup at either BWV or BC. You can take the boat across the "lake" back & forth from BC or BWV. the back entrance is about equal distance to either resort.

The BC beach is basicly just a sand bottom gently sloped pool with sand instead of concrete or is it sand over concrete? Most likely looks BIGGER in pictures than when it is over crowded with people. The BWVs have 2 pools - with a water feature. 

I have seem MANY more BWV exchanges - but as others have stated, F&W is a hard exchange to get. Last year, I did get a 1/2 unit at AKV ... with my sister. We had stayed in late May at VWL ... she liked AKV more the VWL, but put in a REQUEST to next time stay at either BWV or BC ... I got an exchange at BWV for late January, 2015.

The 1bdr/2bath units are fine for 2 girls their ages ... I took my 12 yo nephew to AKV - he had his own bathroom and either opened the sofa bed or slept on the sofa or opened the foldout "chair bed". AKV's balcony goes across both the LR and BDR with 2 patio doors. Many more 1bdr are available thru exchanging over 2/2 units.


----------



## Myxdvz (Sep 6, 2014)

I have stayed at both BWV and BCV.  We had a 1BR Standard at BWV because it requires the least # of points (best bang for the buck).  BCVs normally have no views anyway, although you can have a pool view (not a booking category though). 

IMO, each have it's perks.  BWV is normally better than BCV for DVC owners because the standard room points are great value.  Or because of the view they want (Boardwalk).  Otherwise, BCV has better pool AND a closer walk to Epcot (via International Gateway).

From BCV, walk to Epcot (definitely under 10 minutes, 5 if you're a brisk walker).  Take the boat to DHS.  To get to the boardwalk restaurants, you can cross/walk over the bridge or take the boat to DHS (it will stop at BW first).

The boat route is: Epcot, BC, BW, Swan, DHS  (and reverse).

The main BCV pool, SAB, is huuuuge.  There's a long lazy river (deeper than normal), slides on one end.  There's a "beach" area on the other end, which is a sand bottomed part of the pool, with a beach area for kids.  There is a quiet pool by the villas.

I think you might be talking about the "beach" along the lake?  I've seen people hang out/ lounge there, but definitely DON'T SWIM on the lake.

BWV is nice too if you want access to the boardwalk entertainment.  It has the Luna pool (with the clown slide) which is in between the villas and the main inn.  The walk to Epcot is longer depending on which side of the place you're in.  It is a faster walk to DHS.  Take the boat to Epcot unless your room is close to the bridge.  On the way back, you can go down at Swan and walk across the bridge as well, that's closer to the villas side.

Either one is good -- so I would say go for what you can get. Both will be tough during F&W.


----------



## Trudyt623 (Sep 6, 2014)

My family loves the bcv! Not many trades come up for this property because it is a favorite for many.  As mentioned, the pool is great. There are nice restaurants and an ice cream shop there. Cape May restaurant had Chip n Dale's character breakfast and the building is connected to the Yacht Club.  We took family portraits with the beach as a backdrop and I mounted one of them on canvas. It's gorgeous!

Both resorts are conviently located, so you can't go wrong with either one.


----------



## rfc0001 (Sep 6, 2014)

Biggest reason to choose BCV are the pools, https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/recreation/beach-club-resort/pools-beach-club-resort/: Stomaralong Bay including the longest waterslide of any WDW resort & lazy river, 3 pools, including one with sand beach. Your kids will ask you all week go go there if you stay across from it at BWV (the are literally next to each other -- or across the bay) -- the pirate ship is just too enticing-trust me . The other subtle difference not important now but FYA is BCV have some 2 bdrm w/ 2 queens in 2nd room so everyone gets their own bed (can be important to avoid two kicking screaming girls as they get older). It's a separate room type so no way to request just luck of the draw for exhanges...not sure peoples experience getting one vs. the other. Your biggest challenge is going to be finding *any* availability let alone a 2bdrm...even for dvc members it goes fast (only resort without availability right now at 7 mos window for spring break). I've never match on an exchange but usually go for MK resorts. YMMV.  Another great option is Wyndham Bonnet Creek which is next to Downtown Disney, near Epcot, and has awesome water park for kiddos.


----------



## blondietink (Sep 6, 2014)

We have stayed at both resorts.  BCV is better for pools/water activities.  But, you cannot swim in the lake, but can play in the sand/lounge on the beach.  Stormalong bay can get very crowded and loud.  We prefer the villa pool in the back.  The last time we were at BCBV the rooms were in not such good shape.  They need to do a complete refurb if they haven't already.  The villas are in the back overlooking the DVC pool.  You could get a EP view, but you won't see much except Spaceship Earth and some EP fireworks. 

We loved our BWV stay.  Long walk to the villa, but it  was quiet.  We loved the clown pool, but some people don't.  Loved the entertainment on the boardwalk and you can watch MK fireworks from the BW boat dock.  You can also see the EP fireworks from BC dock.  If you stay at BWV, you can always walk over to BC to do the evening beach/movie activities.  But, you cannot pool hop from BWV to Stormalong Bay. Only Boardwalk view villas are on the Boardwalk (high points needed).  tTe rest are along the river or overlooking the pool.

If you can get in to either one in October, you are lucky. Book at 7 months and you should be OK.  I mean 7 months right at 8 am.


----------



## JSparling (Sep 6, 2014)

Not going to use HGVC because we live in Denver and this isn't a trip we can do too often. So we are going "all in" and doing it right. I've been at Disney a lot over the years but before I had kids. So I know enough that I think staying in the boardwalk area all week, with no car hassle/cost, and with the perks you get staying on property is worth the extra $. I've got a ton of HGVC bonus points that I would love to use and save the cash but for a trip like this I just want to do it right.

I love the advice/tip that even if you stay at the BWV you can still take the kids over to enjoy the movie on the beach type activities!


----------



## rfc0001 (Sep 6, 2014)

JSparling said:


> Not going to use HGVC because we live in Denver and this isn't a trip we can do too often. So we are going "all in" and doing it right. I've been at Disney a lot over the years but before I had kids. So I know enough that I think staying in the boardwalk area all week, with no car hassle/cost, and with the perks you get staying on property is worth the extra $. I've got a ton of HGVC bonus points that I would love to use and save the cash but for a trip like this I just want to do it right.
> 
> I love the advice/tip that even if you stay at the BWV you can still take the kids over to enjoy the movie on the beach type activities!


If you have 2 girls 2 and 7, and no car, personally I would stay at BLT or VWL. Much more for the kids to do at MK, and BLT is walking distance to MK _and _on the monorail to Epcot, and on the monorail to Poly/GF for character breakfasts, and has boat access to VWL/Campgrounds for some other nice breakfast/dinner options, and is on the lake. BLT pool is not shabby either. VWL is a close second to BLT with all the same benefits with the added 20 min boat ride to the monorail or MK. The only reason I would stay at Epcot resorts is if Epcot/Hollywood were my primary parks (e.g. traveling w/ older kids or without kids). The only other draw is the water park for BCV--however, keep in mind you can get a water park annual pass for only $104 adult/$85 child (and renewal is only $89 adult/$73 child), and go crazy at Blizzard Beach and Typhoon Lagoon the whole week with bus transportation from all resorts. That said, rather than paying retail ($6K on BCV 2bdrm), I'd exchange into DVC with a separate OGS for BLT, VWL, BCV, and BWV -- you are virtually guaranteed to get one of those if you create your OGSes now (will match between 6-7 months out). Let the exchange dictate the resort--none are bad options. You can always book direct in advance and cancel once you get a match. Good luck!


----------



## elaine (Sep 7, 2014)

I also agree that you should set up an ongoing search for BLT, VWL, BCV, BWV.  why not exchange with HGVC points, if you have them.  You have a good chance of getting VWL or BWV with a 1 year out search. For your ages, VWL is also an ideal resort b/c of easy access to MK. AKV (an awesome resort) is also fine without a car--just about 10 more minutes on the but than the other resorts. I would not recommend SSR or OKW without a car, as you could get a far-flung unit.  
Also, if you are booking with $$ thru Disney, there is a decent chance that they will have free dining for Oct 2015. Start looking around April for offers.


----------



## rfc0001 (Sep 8, 2014)

BTW, if you want to price out renting points, here is my WDW point chart including comments for what accommodations are included with each resort.


----------



## JimMIA (Sep 8, 2014)

If you don't want to do an RCI exchange, that is your prerogative, but doing so would get you the same accommodations for a fraction of the cost you are anticipating.  I also think the suggestion of making a direct reservation as a backup is very smart.

With kids your age, I would start an OGS for BLT as soon as possible.  I would actually do two -- one for a one-bedroom and one for a two-bedroom.  I think it is highly likely that you will get a BLT exchange, and that would be an ideal location for you.

MK is where the kids will want to be.    One often overlooked benefit to BLT is that you can easily walk to and from Magic Kingdom.  That is so much easier than fighting the huge crowds waiting for buses after the fireworks for the long, slow trek back to one of the Epcot resorts or AKV! 

I'm not sure if -- as a BLT guest -- you would have access to the Top of the World Lounge.  If you do, that is a great spot to watch the MK fireworks!

From BLT, you have access to Disney buses to go to AK or DTD, and you can take the Monorail to Epcot.  For DHS, you can either take the boat from Epcot or bus from BLT.

I personally like the Epcot area now that DD is 12, but she is a bit of a "poolie" and she *hates* the SAB pool at BC.  Last time we stayed at BCV and headed to SAB, DD said, "I want to go to the pool with the sandcastle slide (OKW)."  

To me, SAB is vastly overrated.  It is large only in the sense that it covers a lot of land and has a lot of pool lounges.  But it's really three small pools, one of which has half its area closed off for the waterslide landing area.  The sandy beach area is less than knee deep, so it's great for toddlers but nobody else.  The "lazy river" is a joke and you have to rent inner tubes to use it.  I think SAB is OK for a Disney pool, but it doesn't compare to the six pools with two real lazy rivers at Wyndham Bonnet Creek.  

The other negative at the Epcot resorts (and it's a big negative) is the bus service.  The bus service is shared with Yacht Club and the Swan/Dolphin and usually gets the worst reviews of any Disney bus service -- crowded and slow.

Whatever you decide, have a great trip!


----------



## rfc0001 (Sep 8, 2014)

Jim--couldn't agree more with every single point! I break it down like this, if you have no car, and older kids or no kids, stay at Epcot resorts, otherwise MK (if you have a car, AKL is a good backup which _always_ matches). BLT is preferable given 1) monorail/walk to MK, 2) monorail/boat to MK resorts, 3) monorail to Epcot. BTW, you _can't_ access Top of the World as a non-DVC member. VWL close 2nd but _boats _can take up to 30 minutes door to door including wait (probably 15 minutes on average)--but, not as convenient if you are in a hurry for breakfast at a MK resort (bus to GF is faster for GF/Poly/MK IMO). Agree Bonnet Creek is the best option _if you must have a water park at your hotel_--otherwise Water Park AP is the way to go if you don't mind bussing it.


----------



## JimMIA (Sep 8, 2014)

rfc0001 said:


> BTW, you _can't_ access Top of the World as a non-DVC member.


Wasn't sure about that. I knew any DVC members can get in regardless of where they are staying, but wasn't sure about non-DVC guests at BLT. 





> Agree Bonnet Creek is the best option _if you must have a water park at your hotel_--otherwise Water Park AP is the way to go if you don't mind bussing it.


I was really just commenting on the shortcomings of SAB _(and being a kind person I didn't mention the duck poop in the sandy beach area)_ -- not so much advocating WBC because OP definitely wants to stay onsite in a DVC resort.  

I agree with the Disney waterpark pass though -- in fact, I'm gonna check that out for us.  Sure a good alternative to the $100 per day theme park prices!


----------



## ailin (Sep 8, 2014)

rfc0001 said:


> however, keep in mind you can get a water park annual pass for only $104 adult/$85 child (and renewal is only $89 adult/$73 child)



If OP won't be back to WDW within a year, the Water Park Fun and More Option would probably be a better deal.  It's $60 through Disney to add to any ticket (a little cheaper through undercovertourist.com).  You get the water parks, Disney Quest, and mini-golf (before 4 pm) for the same number of visits as the length of your ticket.  DS5 really enjoyed the mini-golf (very well themed), but not such a good use value wise.  

We really enjoyed our stay at BLT for all the reasons already listed in this thread.


----------



## rfc0001 (Sep 8, 2014)

ailin said:


> If OP won't be back to WDW within a year, the Water Park Fun and More Option would probably be a better deal. It's $60 through Disney to add to any ticket (a little cheaper through undercovertourist.com). You get the water parks, Disney Quest, and mini-golf (before 4 pm) for the same number of visits as the length of your ticket. DS5 really enjoyed the mini-golf (very well themed), but not such a good use value wise.
> 
> We really enjoyed our stay at BLT for all the reasons already listed in this thread.


Isn't Water Park Fun and More priced based on number of days on MYW ticket?  Also, not available for AP -- but can upgrade to PAP for same benefits you described (Water Parks plus DQ and golf).


----------



## ailin (Sep 8, 2014)

rfc0001 said:


> Isn't Water Park Fun and More priced based on number of days on MYW ticket?  Also, not available for AP -- but can upgrade to PAP for same benefits you described (Water Parks plus DQ and golf).



Nope, flat $60/ticket through Disney, any number of days (well, up to 10 days since that's the max ticket you can get).  But the number of visits you get IS based on the number of days on the ticket.

Sorry, I don't know anything about APs or PAPs, we live too far away to consider those.


----------



## rfc0001 (Sep 8, 2014)

ailin said:


> Nope, flat $60/ticket through Disney, any number of days (well, up to 10 days since that's the max ticket you can get). But the number of visits you get IS based on the number of days on the ticket.
> 
> Sorry, I don't know anything about APs or PAPs, we live too far away to consider those.


Same here, but generally speaking if you make two trips a year (regardless of duration) its cheaper to get an AP, esp. w/ DVC AP discount  AP also qualifies you for TIW if you aren't DVC, which saves money over DDP, plus you get free parking if staying offsite. FWIW, we have DVC AP (not PAP) because it's still cheaper to wait and buy the Water Park AP if and when you need it than to pay upfront for PAP (unless you know are going to use DQ and golf).


----------



## JSparling (Sep 10, 2014)

*Loving the Advice - 3BR's?*

Thank you all very much for the great advice. I've had an OGS with RCI now for a few months already although I knew I wouldn't hear anything until I was at least inside the 1 year window. But then reading all the advice in other posts on TUG I got spooked that if I didn't secure something right at the 11-month mark then I'd never get anything. Using HGVC (RCI) points to get a room instead of cash would be a huge, HUGE savings.

I love the idea about adding BLT and possibly the Wilderness Lodge to my OGS and just letting the luck of the draw pick the resort we get. I think we can all agree that my daughter who will be almost 2 will be happy wherever and really we need to focus on the 7 year-old. MK is definately the target destination since she is a princess and believes all the princesses are real. But I think time at the pool is really important in her eyes and she loves the beach. That's why I thought BCV would be the best bet. Plus she'd enjoy the entertainment/performers on the boardwalk at night and from what I remember from Epcot there is plenty there for little kids as far as mild rides and fun things to see.

Question about views - I see at BLT there are 3 types of views with a 2-bedroom unit. But with RCI I think I can only request a 2-bedroom with no consideration given for the view. And I can't offer more points to get a better view. Is that accurate? If so likely I'll get the worst view and they'll save the views of MK for the people who actually pay for them. If I "rent" with an owner either through here or from someone like Denise or Dave's DVC Rentals I can pick the view I want, right? 

At AKV it looks like there are 2 views. And only Kidani has 2-bedroom units. Jambo House only has 1-bedrooms (and below). 

I looked through the Disney website at ALL the villas. I didn't see a single 3-bedroom. Do they not have any 3BR's? Is that what a "Grand Villa" is? Anyone ever stay in the treehouses at Saratoga Springs?


----------



## JimMIA (Sep 10, 2014)

JSparling said:


> But then reading all the advice in other posts on TUG I got spooked that if I didn't secure something right at the 11-month mark then I'd never get anything.


That is NOT correct at all.  DVC makes most of its bulk deposits around 7 months out and then there is a trickle of inventory thereafter.  If you go to the TUG sightings board, you will see an occasional DVC sighting for THIS month.  You will also see quite a few for December.

So the strategy I would use is to make a cash reservation (completely different inventory, does NOT affect your chance of an exchange), and then wait out the RCI OGS.  That way, you have your trip covered and you have a very good chance of getting major savings via RCI.





> I love the idea about adding BLT and possibly the Wilderness Lodge to my OGS and just letting the luck of the draw pick the resort we get.


More than any other factor, inventory is going to be available depending on the size of the resort.  Bigger resort, more owners, more chance someone exchanges out.  For that reason, adding VWL would only marginally improve your chances.  You will match with BLT in all likelihood.  You will also likely match with SSR, OKW, AKV, and maybe BWV. 

Two bedrooms are more difficult, so you might want to expand your OGS beyond your #1 choice...a little.  I would NOT use a very wide resort search because you will settle for something that is not really what you want.

Keep in mind that you can modify your search later (add or subtract resorts, change villa size, change dates, etc) without losing your priority.  So I would start narrow and expand later if nothing shows up by 5-6 months out.



> MK is definately the target destination since she is a princess and believes all the princesses are real.


Um...princesses _are_ real. 



> Question about views - I see at BLT there are 3 types of views with a 2-bedroom unit. But with RCI I think I can only request a 2-bedroom with no consideration given for the view. And I can't offer more points to get a better view. Is that accurate?


That is correct, but you're not going to get the dumpster view.  You will get a Lake View, which is the middle category -- and a beautiful view.  The MK views and Standard views will be snapped up by BLT owners at the 11 month window opening.



> I didn't see a single 3-bedroom. Do they not have any 3BR's? Is that what a "Grand Villa" is? Anyone ever stay in the treehouses at Saratoga Springs?


Yes, Grand Villa means three bedrooms.  The treehouses are small three bedrooms with bunk beds in one of the rooms.  You almost certainly will NOT get either with RCI.


----------



## rfc0001 (Sep 10, 2014)

Great responses above. Just to add, Jim is spot on -- DVC systematically deposits inventory on both the Points + Weeks side just inside 7 mos (timing varies). You'll see a lot of posts to the Sightings boards when inventory shows up, so you'll know when it happens. Keep in mind OGS is only for RCI Weeks inventory, so if you have access to RCI Points (via membership or systems like HGVC), then you want to keep an eye on the TUG sightings board (via app like Tapatalk on you cell phone) for new postings and grab them fast.However, DVC is pretty good at splitting the inventory on both sides, so an OGS will in all likelihood match -- I've done it 7 times and gotten a match every time -- you just have to have _some_ flexibility, which is why I suggest separate BLT and VWL searches -- also put in you _minimum_ room type in the search since OGS searches are for minimum room type -- so don't get greedy and put 2 bdrm if you are willing to accept a 1 bdrm. Studios almost never get deposited so not really worth putting in the search for the studio, but you can if you want. 3 bdrms almost never match either, so don't limit your search to that. The unit type is actually specified via a code on the RCI hold (you'll have to call to get it and they will act like they don't know what you are talking about) -- there are threads on TUG About how to decode the room type (e.g. lake view, theme park view, savannah view). That said BLT is _always_ lake view and AKL is _always_ Kidani Savannah view. Not sure about BWV, but guessing they are the boardwalk/pool view. Grand Villas are three bedrooms. Treehouse Villas are technically 3 bedroom as well, but _will never match_ a OGS (you'll get a SSR Grand Villa). Also, regarding pools, AKL (Kidani) and SSR have some of the best pools IMO, if that's a consideration. We love AKL, but the downside is lack of direct busses to anything but the main resorts, so if you have dining reservations at another resort you have to go to a park (e.g. AK), then transfer -- can be very time consuming. So, we only stay at AKL (or SSR) if we have a car. Otherwise, we stick to BLT (if we can get it) or VWL. Note, VWL and AKL are _extremely _easy to get via a match, so good second choices to BLT/BWV/BCV, and not bad consolation prizes. Also, as a side note, BLT and AKL have an extra bathroom in their 1 bedroom and 2 bedrooms (2 and 3 respectively) if that is a consideration.


----------



## JSparling (Sep 10, 2014)

JimMIA said:


> Um...princesses _are_ real.



I have a wife and 2 little girls. You don't think I know a little something about "princesses"? 

I'm really struggling with not having a view of the castle. I'm sure I'll catch hell for it on here but part of me thinks it is worth it to pay cash through a DVC owner so I can have the view. With the kids that young we'll be in the room a lot relaxing and pretty much could guarantee the fireworks show nightly at 10PM. That doesn't mean we won't be at MK for one or two of them. But having the option to finish each day with that type of view and that type of show could be the Disney magic that my older daughter remembers. While I'm sure the view of the garden/lake/non-dumpster is nice, you can't say for a 7 year-old girl there would be a view better than falling asleep watching fireworks over Cinderella's castle! 

The Marlins? Seriously? Do you like the Browns, too?


----------



## ailin (Sep 10, 2014)

JSparling said:


> I
> I'm really struggling with not having a view of the castle. I'm sure I'll catch hell for it on here but part of me thinks it is worth it to pay cash through a DVC owner so I can have the view.



Check out this thread to decide if the MK view at BLT is worth the price:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2257082

I think all MK views will have parking lot view as well since MK is across from the BLT parking lot.

We had a lake view and got a view of the lake, marina, Contemporary resort, and monorail (the kids enjoyed that).  We could see the Electrical Water Pageant from the balcony.

If you're going to pay cash, maybe you want to consider the Villas at Grand Floridian as well, those would be the newest (and not yet available through RCI).


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 10, 2014)

JSparling said:


> I have a wife and 2 little girls. You don't think I know a little something about "princesses"?
> 
> I'm really struggling with not having a view of the castle. .....



My prior experience with the BIG DVC TRIP with a small kid(s) - pulling out all the punches and SPEND BIG, BIGGER and EVEN DOUBLE DOWN BIG dollars for the "once" while the pixie dust glistens in their eyes Disney experience.

My sister's SIL with her precious ONLY child (and the 5-6yo's Dad) spent under $9K but over $6k for a 1 week CO to DVC trip. 

First day, the kid woke up ... fever and sick as a DOG all week. I think they might have gone ONCE to MK for a couple of hours. Parents came down sick also.

Go several or all the Princess events - breakfasts, beauty salon, gowns & crowns with makeup & pictures, photo & autograph lines with individual princesses, Cindirellas' castle dining thing, .... AND forget the room view issue on the exchange ... 

Because by dark, those 2 little kids should be sound asleep ... I and my 12yo nephew & other pals with me, the nighttime fireworks REALLY aren't all that great. And the parades seem repetitive after the first 3 times ...

Now torturing my 12 year old pre-teen hormones issues with Tinkerbell and her fellow fairy helper for 20 minutes -- now that was PRICELESS .. he still blushes almost 2+ years later .... he would NOT pose for a picture with Tinkerbell .... we were the ONLY people there for that meet and greet ...

I did get him to pose with Mickey the next day; and a nice picture with Goffey... his favorite character ...


----------



## elaine (Sep 10, 2014)

Of course, it's your cash, but I think a 7 yr old would be fine to see fireworks 1 night from some public place @ Contemp or BLT if you can't view from room. Plus, it's worth your 7 yr old staying up late one night to see the castle lit up with the music playing while actually in WDW. 
OT--but as we are total Disney nuts, here are things my kids that age liked and remembered: meet/greets with princesses (or do it the easy way and go to Ahkerus (?) @ Norway for a meal). Also, autograph books, pin trading (take them home and put them on a corkboard with WDw photos and hang in room), and getting dressed up--no need for the $$$ makeover--the Disney store sells great princess ponytail hair things for $15. 
Lastly, if you really want a great experience and memories, you could probably pay for a 3 or 4 day Disney cruise (around $2K in Oct 2015) with the $$$ you save by using RCI for DVC.
have fun! Elaine


----------



## JimMIA (Sep 10, 2014)

JSparling said:


> I have a wife and 2 little girls. You don't think I know a little something about "princesses"?


Naw...just teasing. 



> The Marlins? Seriously?


Yeah, I should change that avatar.  I was a season ticket holder from THE opening day in 1993 to 2012 when Loria traded the entire team.  Haven't paid for a ticket since, and told my rep when the low-life sells the team I'll come back as a season ticket holder.


----------



## JimMIA (Sep 10, 2014)

Agree 100% with everything Elaine said.  

The Akerhaus princess meal is really worth doing -- photo op + a meal with 4-5 princesses circulating through the restaurant and actually spending *quality* time with each young lady.  Far and away the best princess event we've ever done.

DD was 2 on our first trip, so I can relate to your younger one.  

Our first character meal was Chef Mickey's at the Contemporary.  The photo op was with Goofy.  My daughter was 2; Goofy was ten feet tall and terrifying. She screamed and fled.  We got seated and the first characters to our table were Chip and Dale.  They stole her heart, and she was fine thereafter -- ended up dancing with Minnie in the aisles! 

The Winnie the Pooh character meal at the Crystal Palace (MK) is another one I would highly recommend for kids those ages.  Magical.

And, for fun, go over to WL to Whispering Canyon.  Nice place, good food, good service.  Sometimes the table settings leave a little to be desired, but the service is excellent.  If your table doesn't have any ketchup, just ask your server...:rofl: 

Also agree especially with the "magic vs. money" question.  You're going to have *so much* magic, a view is not gonna matter to exhausted kids.  AND...not for nothin'...the view from Main Street is what all of you will remember -- not the view from a hotel room.

What WILL matter to the kids (and YOU) is the ability to walk 10 minutes back to BLT in the middle of the day for a little nap/pool time.  That simple pleasure will pay big dividends in the overall enjoyment of your trip.

Whatever you decide, have a GREAT time!


----------



## ailin (Sep 10, 2014)

JimMIA said:


> Our first character meal was Chef Mickey's at the Contemporary.  The photo op was with Goofy.  My daughter was 2; Goofy was ten feet tall and terrifying. She screamed and fled.  We got seated and the first characters to our table were Chip and Dale.



We went to Chef Mickey's in April, the photo op was with a big Mickey plate.... :annoyed:  No Chip and Dale either, but there was Mickey, Minnie, Donald, Goofy, and Pluto.

My 2 year old really enjoyed the Disney Junior Dance party at Hollywood Studios during evening EMH.  They have a bunch of characters come out at various times and it's not crowded at all.  They even had balloon artists making stuff for free(!).  DS got a pirate sword and space gun, DD got a flower.  I wouldn't have known about it if not for TUG.


----------



## rfc0001 (Sep 12, 2014)

JSparling said:


> I'm really struggling with not having a view of the castle. I'm sure I'll catch hell for it on here but part of me thinks it is worth it to pay cash through a DVC owner so I can have the view. With the kids that young we'll be in the room a lot relaxing and pretty much could guarantee the fireworks show nightly at 10PM. That doesn't mean we won't be at MK for one or two of them. But having the option to finish each day with that type of view and that type of show could be the Disney magic that my older daughter remembers. While I'm sure the view of the garden/lake/non-dumpster is nice, you can't say for a 7 year-old girl there would be a view better than falling asleep watching fireworks over Cinderella's castle!


A couple quick thoughts on this having stayed at BLT several times:


Theme park views _overlook the parking lot/busses_ -- not relaxing IMO.
Conversely sitting out on the balcony overlooking palm trees/pool/lake, is very relaxing--as close as you get to an ocean view resort feel which _almost _makes up for choosing to go to WDW vs. a beach destination IMO 
You can see the fireworks from the bridge from Contemporary to BLT -- which is where we usually are as we head back from MK to the Contemporary via monorail after a long day.
If you really want to spend the cash and enjoy the experience, go for a fireworks boat cruise (or go for the free route and just take the resort boat back to the Contemporary during the fireworks -- bonus is you get to see the water show if you time it right).



ailin said:


> We went to Chef Mickey's in April, the photo op was with a big Mickey plate.... :annoyed: No Chip and Dale either, but there was Mickey, Minnie, Donald, Goofy, and Pluto.


Assume you know this, but Garden Grill is the best place to see the Chipmunks.


----------

